# First Trip



## Kalleiviken (May 26, 2021)

This year's first trip.  We will drive from Viken in Skåne to Öland tomorrow with a stopover in Tosteberga Harbor.  We will probably wildcamp on Öland. Wonderful to meet our son and his family in Kalmar again.  Life begins to return to normal.  Today I was in the store and shopped for the first time in a year, Our daughter has made all the shopping until we were fully vaccinated.  Wonderful!

Tosteberga Hamn





Öland Stora Alvaret


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 26, 2021)

Enjoy your  trip. And keep us posted


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 26, 2021)




----------



## trevskoda (May 26, 2021)

LOts more pictures, it looks great.


----------



## jagmanx (May 26, 2021)

Great


----------



## Trotter (May 27, 2021)

Good to see you back. And travelling. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 27, 2021)

first stop in Helsingborg at the harbor.  Gunilla is at the specialist dentist. A pretty boring place.


----------



## trevskoda (May 27, 2021)

Well im sure you know the drill.


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 27, 2021)

Next stop tosteberga harbor. Partly cloudy to sunny 16 degrees celsius. Fee SEK 200.


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2021)

17 GBP for anyone interested. 

Looks like a nice trip


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 27, 2021)

16 GBP


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 28, 2021)

Arrived on Öland, Sandviks camping.  Cold and with some sun.  Not many camping guests, only a few bird watchers.  Tomorrow we will drive to Kalmar where we will meet my son and his family.  Barbecue in the evening and we eat on the terrace, keep the distance.


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 28, 2021)




----------



## jacquigem (May 29, 2021)

Looks a fine place.


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 29, 2021)

Early morning at Sandviks camping and then a quick drive to Kalmar.  Lunch on the terrace with my son and his wife.  Beautiful sunny and warm weather.  Tonight barbecue and wonderful togetherness.  One year ago we last met at a campsite in Blekinge, Rosornas Camping.


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 29, 2021)

Yes it's a nice place.  Most of the time we usually Wildcamp on Öland but it was quite cold when we arrived on Öland so we decided for a campsite.  Cost SEK 250 with electricity.  22 GBP









						Sandviks camping - Så nära havet man kan komma
					

Sandviks camping ligger på södra Ölands västkust bara 1,5 km från Degerhamn. Det är en perfekt destination för dig som är intresserad av fågelskådning och natur då campingen ligger granne med det öländska alvaret och dess unika flora.




					www.sandvikscamping.se


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 30, 2021)

Last stop on this tour, Ängdala hostel and camping north of Kivik.  We have been here before and it is perfectly ok, good service house and clean, reasonable price level 225 sek per night including electricity.  19 GBP












						Hem
					






					angdalavandrarhem.se


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 31, 2021)

At home everything is fine.  Beautiful weather and my son-in-law has received his first injection!


----------



## Scotia (May 31, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> Next stop tosteberga harbor. Partly cloudy to sunny 16 degrees celsius. Fee SEK 200.
> View attachment 98021
> 
> View attachment 98022View attachment 98023


Have you connected you EHU to the lamp post?


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 31, 2021)

What is EHU? If you mean by lamp post with the red lamp. We call it enslinje in Sweden, a triangle by the beach and the other one longer in to land, all with red lighting. Yes, there are electrical outlets on that pole for motorhomes.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 31, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> What is EHU? If you mean by lamp post with the red lamp. We call it enslinje in Sweden, a triangle by the beach and the other one longer in to land, all with red lighting. Yes, there are electrical outlets on that pole for motorhomes.


EHU is electric hook up, connection to mains electricity. Great thread and photos, thanks


----------

